# Burrows Court, Sneinton, Nottingham.



## David Nimrod (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a brief wander around there today... 

Here's a few, the rest are on my Flickr page.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_nimrod/




Burrows Court, Nottingham 13 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 12 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 8 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 4 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 5 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 14 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2014)

Zomg in that first shot there is a massive window just about hanging on! 

Another fantastic set of photos, a pleasure to view!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice stuff 
I do like how rather large buildings lay derelict an your black/white shots show this perfectly!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice shots! Hopefully you didn't get any trouble here - I've heard it can be a bit of a pain at the best of times!


----------



## David Nimrod (Jan 21, 2014)

In context...




Burrows Court, Nottingham. by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 21, 2014)

Rather like this type of thing. I was just thinking about Park Hill looking at it and there she is on your Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thats different kinda scarey, ace photos.


----------



## David Nimrod (Jan 21, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Thats different kinda scarey...






Burrows Court, Nottingham 9 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Burrows Court, Nottingham 10 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice B&W does that well!!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 21, 2014)

#1 is seriously good. Made me click through to your flickr. No surprise to see your occupation


----------



## Inky38 (Nov 3, 2017)

This block of flats is currently in the process of being renovated

I took my drone up for a fly around


----------

